
Senate defeats amendment to shield browsing histories in FISA searches by 1 vote - aspenmayer
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/13/senate-browsing-histories-fisa-254970
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
They're literally trying to sneak this in while Americans are distracted by
COVID-19.

------
aspenmayer
Added context to original title. It was:

Senate defeats amendment to shield browsing histories in FISA searches

